# one more indian wants to move to us



## callabhi (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey guys,
i am new to this forum.
i want to move to usa.
I am currently working as marketing Manager in one of the start up.
However i realize i can really broaden my horizon if i move to usa. 
so looking for a job which allows me to stay in USa for 4-5 years Approx.
i have done MBA from one of top 10 B School.
i working with a top 10 Fortune company prior to my MBA.
I have done engineering from a top 30 engineering college in india.
well that's all for now.
if some one could guide me how can i search for job in us that will be of great help.
Regards


----------



## callabhi (Jan 23, 2011)

guys atleast post something..
please do not just view the post and leave.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

callabhi said:


> guys atleast post something..
> please do not just view the post and leave.


I'm not sure what time it is in the US, but its a Sunday (usually a family day) and the forum seems quiet at the moment. I suspect your post is being viewed by people like me who haven a clue. I'm from the UK and like in Spain!

Be patient

Jo xx


----------



## callabhi (Jan 23, 2011)

lol ok
yeah this is sunday Afternoon in us.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

There are four main ways to get to the US:

- Get a job with a major organisation who will sponsor your work visa (many people start work with a major corporation in the UK who have offices in the US and then get transferred)

- Marry a US citizen

- Have close relatives (parents, siblings who are US citizens or at least US permanent residents) who will sponsor you.

- Invest a lot of money into buying/setting up a company in the US which employs US personnel

Note that with the job scenario its the company who has to apply for the work visa for you, not you yourself.


----------



## callabhi (Jan 23, 2011)

Crawford said:


> There are four main ways to get to the US:
> 
> - Get a job with a major organisation who will sponsor your work visa (many people start work with a major corporation in the UK who have offices in the US and then get transferred)
> 
> ...


well my gf is in california persuing her MS (she is the primary motivation for moving to USA). but she her self is on study visa.
even if i marry her it will be a year or 2 before i move to us and search for jobs.
isn't there a way where people can search for jobs within us or may be companies who hire internationally???


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

callabhi said:


> well my gf is in california persuing her MS (she is the primary motivation for moving to USA). but she her self is on study visa.
> even if i marry her it will be a year or 2 before i move to us and search for jobs.
> isn't there a way where people can search for jobs within us or may be companies who hire internationally???


I don't know of any lists and have not seen anyone else come up with such a list.

With your qualifications you must have some idea of companies you might like to work for. So I would suggest you start communicating with them. 

Its pretty hard to get a US company to interview/hire you when you are not in the US, but who knows? (especially with the economy in the situation it is now). If you don't try, you won't know.

Still think getting a job in the UK and then transferring is your best bet.


----------



## callabhi (Jan 23, 2011)

hey thanks crawford.
i guess i can take that route .
can you enlighten me about the process a little????


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

callabhi said:


> hey thanks crawford.
> i guess i can take that route .
> can you enlighten me about the process a little????



You find a job with a UK company who has offices in the US. You work hard, work your way up the ladder either with Management skills or "specific knowledge" skills and at some time, when and if a vacancy comes up in the US for which you are eligible for, you apply for it.

If you get the job, the HR division of your company works with the immigration department of the US and UK to get you a US work visa. This arrives after several months and you leave for the US. 

The work visa is NOT a Green Card i.e you do not have permanent residence in the US. A Green Card needs to be applied for when you are in the US.

Note: the above is a simplified version of what happens in reality.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

callabhi said:


> hey thanks crawford.
> i guess i can take that route .
> can you enlighten me about the process a little????


Just noted that you are in India and not the UK. 

So where I have mentioned UK companies change that to Indian companies. The process for obtaining a work visa from Indian corporations is probably similar.

Sorry for the confusion .....


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

callabhi said:


> well my gf is in california persuing her MS (she is the primary motivation for moving to USA). but she her self is on study visa.
> even if i marry her it will be a year or 2 before i move to us and search for jobs.
> isn't there a way where people can search for jobs within us or may be companies who hire internationally???


If your gf is on a student visa chances are she is going to have to return home at the end of it. (Unless she finds an employer to sponsor her.) Your route to the US is basically the same - you have to find a job with an employer willing and able to sponsor your visa application. Or get your current employer to transfer you to the US.

Unemployment is still very high in the US and any employer wanting to hire a foreigner has to prove that they have attempted to hire someone already in the US but without success. You really need to have some unique training or experience that is not generally available in the job market.

Nothing stopping you from applying for jobs posted in the usual places online (Monster, corporate websites, etc.) - but these days most employers won't even consider applicants from overseas unless they have the right to work in the US.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## hhuberla (Oct 7, 2009)

callabhi said:


> isn't there a way where people can search for jobs within us or may be companies who hire internationally???


It's not quite what you asked for but this is a list of the top 20 companies who do L1 visa's (basically international transfers for managers). The list is a little old but it gives you an idea. The good news is that India features heavily.

Try get a job at one of these companies, stay there for 3 years at least and hope an international opportunity that suits your skills comes up.

L-1 visa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## callabhi (Jan 23, 2011)

hhuberla said:


> It's not quite what you asked for but this is a list of the top 20 companies who do L1 visa's (basically international transfers for managers). The list is a little old but it gives you an idea. The good news is that India features heavily.
> 
> Try get a job at one of these companies, stay there for 3 years at least and hope an international opportunity that suits your skills comes up.
> 
> L-1 visa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Hey Thanks a ton.....
but 3 years is little late.
i can probably do it but i deperatly need a liitle faster way


----------



## callabhi (Jan 23, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> If your gf is on a student visa chances are she is going to have to return home at the end of it. (Unless she finds an employer to sponsor her.) Your route to the US is basically the same - you have to find a job with an employer willing and able to sponsor your visa application. Or get your current employer to transfer you to the US.
> 
> Unemployment is still very high in the US and any employer wanting to hire a foreigner has to prove that they have attempted to hire someone already in the US but without success. You really need to have some unique training or experience that is not generally available in the job market.
> 
> ...


Thanks a Ton buddy!!!
i guess there is no shortcut!!!


----------



## callabhi (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey guys this is what i have been thinking.
please let me know if you think it's logical.
instead of looking for big firms i am planning to go for small to medium firms. with offices in both india and us.
chances are there my skill set might be amongst the best.

and using some presuure tactics some politics to get my way.
what do u guys think...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

callabhi said:


> Hey guys this is what i have been thinking.
> please let me know if you think it's logical.
> instead of looking for big firms i am planning to go for small to medium firms. with offices in both india and us.
> chances are there my skill set might be amongst the best.
> ...


Depends on what you mean by pressure tactics...

But be careful of small to medium firms who may have little to no experience in hiring from overseas. They may have no idea what the visa requirements are, not to mention whether or not they will be able to sponsor a foreign employee. In some cases, I've seen mention of US companies bringing Indian employees to the US for 3 to 6 months for "training" and then shipping them back to India to work a call center or remote offshoring site. 

Hiring foreigners in a period of high unemployment is a very touchy political issue in the US. Just be careful out there.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## hhuberla (Oct 7, 2009)

callabhi said:


> Hey Thanks a ton.....
> but 3 years is little late.
> i can probably do it but i deperatly need a liitle faster way


You'll need to find a nice american partner to settle down with and marry then. I don't mean to sound flippant but you don't have much else to choose from. If living in the USA is your lifelong dream just remind yourself that 3 years isn't such a long time.

Good luck
H


----------



## callabhi (Jan 23, 2011)

hhuberla said:


> You'll need to find a nice american partner to settle down with and marry then. I don't mean to sound flippant but you don't have much else to choose from. If living in the USA is your lifelong dream just remind yourself that 3 years isn't such a long time.
> 
> Good luck
> H


sry dude i am late i have already found someone whom i want to settled with . she happens to be an indian.:confused2:


----------



## callabhi (Jan 23, 2011)

hey guys jus found something!!
if you get a job with Non Profit organization your visa doesn't come under H1B cap is it true???


----------



## Hulki (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't think H1B cap is any issue. H1B quota is not filled now a days. 

If you marry your gf, you can apply for F-2 Visa. However, on the F2 visa you are not allowed to work in US and if you find a job with a company who wants to sponsor your H1B, then I think you will need to go outside the US for visa stamp. People used to go to Mexico, but I don't know whether it is still possible or not.


----------

